# Salarie en Mission - Titre de Sejour Question



## redalert787 (27 d ago)

Hello everyone, 

I have been working in france for 3 years with a Titre de sejour passport type "salarie en mission" or "Employee on assignment" visa. My company that brought me to France set this visa type for me as I did not meet the salary requirements for the EU Blue Card. The expiry or renewal date of the visa is November 2023. 

I am about to potentially sign a contract with another french company that does meet the requirements for the EU Blue Card, notably the minimum salary of 53K€. 

The one other note about my situation is my partner is a french citizen and we plan to get married next year. 

I have a few questions that I'm hoping you can help me with:

1. Do I have to reapply for a titre de sejour if I quit my current company. My current company HR told me that the "salarie en mission" card that I have is attached to them and I would lose the right to live in France if I left the company. 

2. I read that my years in france under the "salarie en mission" don't count towards the 5 years I need to apply to become a french citizen. This is was quite frustrating as I did not know this. Can anyone confirm this? If it's true, does anyone know if I reapply with the new company and get an EU Blue card, will the 3 years that I've already lived in france count towards the 5 years I need to apply to become a citizen? 

3. If I lose my job while on the Titre de sejour "salarie en mission", do I have the right to chomage in France? I can't seem to get a clear answer on this. 

4. Lastly, does it make the most sense for me just to apply for the Vie Privée et Familiale (VPF) visa if I marry my partner next year? 

Thank you for your help. Greatly appreciate it. 
Ardi


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Re Q2, none of the time you have spent in France as a salarié en mission will count towards the 5 years required for citizenship.


----------

